# We chased off a million!



## Classical Presbyterian (Aug 19, 2009)

By we, I mean the denomination I inhabit. The news is that after a 25 year existence, the PC(USA) has lost a million people, about a third of all who once called this denomination home:

PC(USA) - Research Services - Comparative Statistics 2008

You fill in the rest....


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 19, 2009)

Remember Toby the great words of Clifton Kirkpatrick (former Stated Clerk of the PC(USA), obscenely liberal) concerning the membership loss? 

"It is not like they are going to more conservative congregations, they are leaving the church completely".


----------



## Wayne (Aug 19, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> "It is not like they are going to more conservative congregations, they are leaving the church completely".



As if to say, "At least it's not all bad." 



Hadn't thought of this before, but it is much akin to a communistic purge of the population, in order to bring about the workers' paradise.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Aug 19, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > "It is not like they are going to more conservative congregations, they are leaving the church completely".
> ...



So, you're thinking this is like what Stalin did to the Ukrainian peasants?

I _like_ that way you think!


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 19, 2009)

What has happened to the PC(USA) is so very sad.


----------

